# Anyone know how to achieve this skin tone?



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going for a less dramatic, Walking Dead -style zombie this year. This is my reference pic ...










I see that I need to red dots and the red accents in the creases and under the eyes. But the skin tone is troublesome. Does anyone know how to get that sort of pale yellow-ish, undead look? Maybe mix some yellow and green makeup, then a white powder on top of it?? Any help is greatly appreciated ... thanks in advance!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What I do is keep the basic flesh tone as close to normal as possible. Then use very watered down washes of colour for veins etc. Then using a cut down brush, flick watered down dirt/blood colours. After that paint any wounds or heavy blood spatter.
Prosthetics are optional.
You end up with something like below.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Skin tone is a mix of yellow undertones with something like Pale Vampire (Ben Nye) make up over it from what I can tell. They also used white, blood red, misty violet, and character brown for shading. Lips have black, red, misty violet, and probably another color or two mixed in. 

They used regular stage blood for the effect, but you might consider thick blood by ben Nye as well as the stage blood will run and eventually bead up as it works with the make up. With the level of detail here, you want to seal this well. A product called Green Marble sealer would work great. You have to shake it up, hence the marble, to mix it then it sprays and would lock in the colors without smearing them. 

You also want to think about the eye brows. Either you are shaving them off, or you need to cover them. Mehron makes a nice wax that works well on eyebrows, feathers out great, and can be covered with make up fairly well. I don't like the Ben Nye model wax too much. 

Just what I think they used from the top of my head.


----------



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Thanks ... Good info, here.

Wildcat — holy jeezuz, great pic! I debated getting those contacts, and would up getting the glazed, 80% contacts like the one in the pic I posted. Hope it didn't hurt too much having your lips gnawed off — I admire you going all out for authenticity 

Haunted Spider — re: eyebrow wax ... I had watched a Youtube video where a guy used a gluestick to flatten his eyebrows. Think that will work, or should I shell out a few more bucks to get a professional eyebrow wax? (I want to get a second opinion on this before I risk my eyebrows to an Elmer's gluestick ... I have to work the day after halloween, lol)

Thanks, both of you.


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

I just use a pail flesh tone in washes. Paint the red dots and veins on first. I like to use a makeup pencil. I have even drawn a series of blue circles. The sponge or stipple light coats of light flesh tone over it. eventually you will get a nice mottled, zombie skin tone. The flash made the pic look more white than it really is, but you can see the faint veining done by making the series of circles i mentioned. I like a wet look for zombies, so I use a thin coat of KY after I powder my makeup.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

navy, thanks but it's only a flesh wound.

funkdaddy, I really like the wet look. May have to try it out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great make-up tips. It may be too late for me to get good theater make-up for this year but I think I can work with some cheap stuff to get a good effect based on what you all just instructed. I may not be a zombie for halloween but whatever I do, I can use this.
Thanks


----------



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

funkdaddy — That's a great effect. The veining looks awesome. What do you mean by series of circles? How big are these circles? Are they filled in (disks) or hollow (rings)?


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Wildcat - I really like the wet look for any zombie makeup I do. The KY keeps it looking wet surprisingly long. 

Navy - Just a series of hollow rings connected almost like a honeycomb pattern. If you saw it before the the top coat washes you would never believe it turns out looking so good. I forget were I read the tip, but I have been using it for years. Zombies, old age make-up, etc.


----------



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wildcat- 

Not really clear what you mean by "washes." (Sorry, total newb, here.) Do you put a skin tone on first , like foundation, and the put on white over that? I've been experimenting with different combinations, so I'm prepared on Halloween night, and so far my results are decent, but nothing like you guys.


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

I draw the circles and veins first, directly to the skin or prosthetic, then stipple light coats of flesh tones, which are thinned down slightly. I stipple several tones that are slightly different. You don't want one flat color.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

navy2711 said:


> Wildcat-
> 
> Not really clear what you mean by "washes." (Sorry, total newb, here.) Do you put a skin tone on first , like foundation, and the put on white over that? I've been experimenting with different combinations, so I'm prepared on Halloween night, and so far my results are decent, but nothing like you guys.


I first get the skin tone that I want.

Then I water down the other colours (dirt, decay black/green, blood etc). I water them down to the point there is almost no colour and apply in very thin layers. The layers will run and build on each other kind of like the vid below at about the 5.20 mark. I use thinner washes than in the video.






This method will take a while. I average about 1-2 hrs to do the look I posted.
I use water activated makeup so it it's easier o water it down but the cream make up can be done the same way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

funkdaddy, wildcat -

-
Aaaaahh... now I get it. Thank you, thank you. 

Ok, last question- How do you thin regular cosmetic makeup and gease paints? They seem to be oil-based, and water doesn't cut them.

... or, failing that, is there any way to get water based makeup this late in the game, or does it have to be ordered special over the internet?


----------



## navy2711 (Oct 24, 2013)

(Oops, I said grease paint, I think I meant cream based makeup. Still learning my terminology)

I may have found something: Glycerin seems to thin it out pretty well.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some oil based makeup can be thinned with IPA/rubbing alcohol, some work better with glycerin, and some need/ask for their own reducer/thinner. Check with the manufacturer to see what they recommend for your particular makeup.

Is it too late to get water based makeup? It depends upon what you want, and where you and or the makeup are located.


----------

